
Whales Born Before ‘Moby Dick’ in 1851 Still Cruising the Ocean Today - SurfKid
http://www.adaptnetwork.com/environment-nature/whales-born-before-moby-dick-cruising-ocean-today/
======
iokevins
Onion articles: the OP links to a adaptnetwork.com article, which references
an upworthy.com article; both conclude by directing people to sign petitions
at wilderness.org.au, to generate signatures against British Petroleum, which
plans to drill four wells in the pristine waters of the Great Australian
Bight.

I'm sympathetic, but the articles, while full of interesting whale facts and
media, seem to link to a Nature article from 2007...is there news here, other
than generating support for the campaign (?)

~~~
brudgers
Why not post a link to the _Nature_ article if it is better?

